# sin gobierno



## Porteño

Good morning!

I am wondering whether it would be correct to say 'rudderless' when a vessel is 'sin gobierno'. What happened in the case I am dealing with was that the rudder jammed and therefore the master was unable to avoid a collision. Does anybody agree or have a better suggestion? Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mengel53

Without steerage


----------



## cirrus

How about drifting?

For a more technical option, how about "vessel not under command" source.


----------



## Porteño

cirrus said:


> How about drifting?
> 
> For a more technical option, how about "vessel not under command" source.


 
I'd like to read that but I cannot access the site through the link.


----------



## Porteño

mengel53 said:


> Without steerage


 
I thought about that, but since the most common use of that seems to be related to cheap travelling on ships, I thought it less suitable to the context.


----------



## aurilla

Why not "like a ship lost at sea"


----------



## Rodelu

How about "adrift"?


----------



## cirrus

Sorry I will put the link in in full: http://www.sailtrain.co.uk/Irpcs/pdf/IRPCS.pdf

Steerage doesn't sound right to my ears and lost at sea doesn't do it either, if you google rules of the road you will get some of the right terms.


----------



## Porteño

Thanks a lot, cirrus, you've been a great help.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola Porteño,

Entiendo que tu pregunta no es relativa al sentido figurado de la expresión "sin gobierno", sino al sentido náutico: la pérdida del servo en un buque. En tal caso se dice "not under command" como ya apuntó Cirrus (existe una luz de señales específica para esta situación, que se denomina la luz NUC). Tembién podrías describir la situación como "the vessel lost steering"; también "the vessel lost the steering function", incluso "the vessel's steering gear locked" (hydraulick lock ies uno de los modos de fallo en servos hidráulicos).... existen una multitud de expresiones que se pueden emplear, como las que ya dijo cirrus; a ver si una de estas te vale.


----------



## Porteño

Muchas gracias, pacosancas, todo ha sido muy útil. Yo había puesto 'without steering'  y 'lost steering', así no estaba muy afuera.


----------



## 0scar

También,creo es posible ser literal y usar _ungovernable_

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22ship+ungovernable%22&btnG=Search


----------



## Porteño

0scar said:


> También,creo es posible ser literal y usar _ungovernable_
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="ship+ungovernable"&btnG=Search


 
That's nice and simple, I like it and from the links, it would appear to be a usable word in the circumstances. Thanks a lot.


----------

